# Isle of Wight?



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello all.

I'm taking my fiancee off to the Isle of Wight for her birthday in a few weeks. Are there any recommendations from anyone, or is this virgin territory?

I will report back on any I try of course. I love trying new places, even if I end up disappointed.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Havent been to this place,, but from my search is the one id head to

  See photos

  

  See outside

Caffe Isola  










4.77 Google reviews

Cafe

Address: 59 Pyle St, Newport PO30 1UL

Phone:01983 524800

*Some others to consider *

*
*

PO41 Coffee House 

Cantina


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Ooh I didn't find that one in my searches. Looks well worth a visit. Thanks Ratty!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

R6GYY said:


> Ooh I didn't find that one in my searches. Looks well worth a visit. Thanks Ratty!


I edited in a couple more that seem worth a visit and get mentioned a fair bit into my first post

I found Caffe Isola mentioned on this link

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/uk-coffee-week-your-isle-of-wight-recommendations-94578.aspx


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

PO41 had been on my list of contenders, but Caffe Isola looks worth a trip to Newport from where we are staying (near Niton). Not that anywhere is that far away on the Isle of Wight. Cantina is in Ventnor, very near to us, open until 10pm and they bake their own bread - so they may well get a visit from us too.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

R6GYY said:


> Cantina is in Ventnor, very near to us, open until 10pm and they bake their own bread - so they may well get a visit from us too.


Do it! The coffee wasn't amazing - it was OK - but we really enjoyed the breakfasts when we went. The bread was good - they bake it and sell it, quite a few people were popping in just to buy the bread.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh and this may help: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24238-2-More-Hidden-Gem-Cafes-on-the-Isle-of-Wight


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cantina used to use square mile but not sure they still do. Agree that it's worth it for the food alone though.

PO41 in Yarmouth is ok, use Union coffee but staff have changed since they opened and it can be a bit hit and miss now. Still a very good option relative to others though.

Caffe Isola is the original island specialty coffee shop and well worth a visit. They use their own coffee branded Island Roasted. I'd recommend grabbing yourself a bag or two from the cafe and brewing your own for the rest of the time!

I'm a local and I can't think of anywhere else but I have given up trying lately so please let us know if you find anymore.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Island Roasted had a stand at the London Coffee Festival and whoever it was I spoke to encouraged a visit to the roasters (as well as to Caffe Isola):

http://islandroasted.co.uk


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Caffe Isola was so good, we went 2 days running. Lovely lovely flat white, and the food was yumptious too (if that isn't a word, it should be, and I'm claiming ownership). I spent quite a while gazing around the walls at all the lovely coffee and tea gadgets they had for sale.

Cantina - the coffee wasn't quite as good I thought, but it was a very nice macchiato I had with my breakfast.

Oh. On our last full day, we went to Chocolate Apothecary in Ryde. Hmm.. not good for coffee. It was rubbish - far too hot. We did have some nice carrot cake though, and it is a really lovely place to sit in. i just wish I had gone for a hot chocolate instead of coffee.


----------

